# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Ballada për Doruntinën

## shigjeta

Balada per vellane e vdekur- Ky motiv i njohur ka te beje me rastin e marteses se motres shume larg. Ne Shqiperi kjo legjende gjendet me emrin Halil Garia ose kenga e Dhoqines. Pas nje fatkeqsie, qe ngjet ne shtepi, i vellai duke degjuar zerin e nenes qe i kerkon premtimin se do ti sjelle vajzen kur te jete nevoja, ngrihet nga varri dhe shkon e ia sjell. Ne kete legjende tregohet edhe se sa e larte eshte fjala e dhene. 

*Kenga e Dhoqines*

Diten e Pashkes ne dreke
Sec u therr nje ka ne fshat
Vajta e mora njoke mish
Dhe e hodha ne kusi
Te mar nje kecu te zi
Me vrap dolla ne avlli
Te me cpiket nje stihi
Me vrap mu hodh ne kusi
Me helmoi djemt e mi
Nente djem e nente nuse
Te nenta me djem ne duar
Nente djepe cmi permbyse
Nente paje cmi zhurite
Nente dyfeke cmi shite!
Kostandin, te arthet gjeme
Martove Dhoqinen lark
Lark e lark merguar
Tre male kaptuar!
Diten e Pashkes se madhe
Dhhoqina na hidhej valle
Kostandini u ngrit nga varri
Rrasa iu be kale
Balta i u be shale
Vrap e vrap te Dhoqina
Mire se erdhe, o im vella
ne ke ardhe per te mire 
te vishem si gjeraqine;
ne ke ardhe per te keq
te vishem si kallogre
Jo, moter , sikunder je
I hipi ne vithe kalit
Zoqte udhes, thoshin:
Cili  viu, viu-viu,
Kush ia ben, ia ben vetiu,
Kini pare skini pare!
Shkon nje zogeze  bishtbardhe
I vdekuri me te gjalle
Vete gjen te der e kishes,
Ike moj Dhoqine,
Se kam pune najo dhime
Se aty e kam shtepine
Vate gjer te dera
Cek-cek ne porte
Cje ti qe kercet ne porte?
Mos je bushter, e murtaje?
A mos je zonja murtaje
Qe me hengre djemt e mi?
Hap, moj nene, derene,
Jam Dhoqin e veteme!
Me cinerdhe, moj Dhoqine
Un arce, me Kostandine
CKostandin, moj tarthte gjema?
Kostandini i vdekure,
Cben tre vjet pa treture?
Nje ne prak e nje ne dere
Plasne si qelqe me vere.

Kenga e Dhoqines eshte nje varjant i kenges se degjuar te arberesheve tItalise: Doruntina ose Garentina. Ne variantin e arberesheve Doruntina ka dymbedhjete vellezer. Keta vriten ne lufte. Te Dhoqina nente vellezerit helmohen nga nje perbindesh. Po ne te gjitha variantet, ne fund vdesin nene e bije. Te Bleta Shqiptare e Thimi Mitkos kete legjende e kemi ne proze (Plaka me nente djemte) Po me kete motiv eshte bazuar edhe Kadare ne novelen mjaft te bukur "Kush e solli Doruntinen?"

----------


## Leila

Shigjeta, shpirt je qe e gjete kete!  :buzeqeshje: 
Nuk e dija qe kishte nje variant tjeter kjo, por eshte njera nga tregimet qe me kane pelqyer me shume!
Te falenderoj.

----------


## shigjeta

Leila flm  :buzeqeshje: 
Edhe mua me pelqen shume kjo ballade. Eshte nje pjese mjaft kuptimplote, ne menyre te vecant per iden e "beses se dhene" sa force ka ne traditen shqiptare.

----------


## kolombi

Dikur e dashur Shigjeta,ne skenen e teatrit  te fierit kur ende isha ne shkolle kam luajtur rolin e Varrhimesit.
Me kujtohen fjalet e tij kur tregonte per plaken qe shkonte dite per dite ne varreza dhe ndizte nga 1 qiri mbi varrin e djemve.Tek varri i Konstadinit,ndizte 2.
Eshte rrenqethese kur plaka theret tek varri i tij duke i thene.
Konstadin ti qe trete besen dheu mos te trete.

Pershendetje me zgjove kujtime te bukura.

----------


## shigjeta

Pershendetje gjithashtu Kolombi
Gezohem qe lexoj nje koment te tille. Kam patur rastin ta shoh ne skene, eshte vertet nje pjese shume e bukur teatri. Nuk e dija qe edhe ju keni luajtur ne skene. Gjithesesi: Urime! Loja ne skene gjithmone me ka pelqyer, te jep emocione te vecanta.

----------


## Leila

*MOTRA ME NENTE VELLEZER*

Kur ish ken' gruja e ve,
dhet' jetima zoti ja ki' fale,
'i cik', t'bukur ruja ma ki' pase.
Ka 'izet vjec te gjith' ju bane,
shojci-shojt besen ja kan' dhane,
c'per t'xajll, gra nuk dum' me marre.
Edhe motra u ka cjit' en u ka thane,
ci per t'xjall' fat nuk dua me marre,
vecme ju hyzmet dua me u ba.
Vllau ma i vogli kenka cua n'kame
edhe n'shpin' xjogut i ka ra
e n'pazar' paska dale,
has' em ka ni zotni t'rane:
lup' ja ka, motren, -- ja ka dhane.
Paska ble brishim e xjylpane
e n'saraj paska dale,
tue vu buk' ropt na i ka thane:
- Ulu, moter, hyzmet mos me ba,
se n'pazar' sot ci jam kane,
lyp' te kan' edhe t'kam dhane.
Sot tri jav' nuse me u ba,
nan' dit' rrug' lark ci po jane.
- Zoti t'vraft', vlla, ci t'ka dhane
'Izet vjet bashk' ci i kem ba,
kurr' me hile s'em ke zane,
pse acj  lark ti mua m'ke dhane?
Motres vet i paska thane:
- Hic marak moter mos u ban,
se nan' vllazen ci po jena,
kajher' n'vjet kem' me ardh' me t'marre.
Edhe motres ma marton.
Motra 'i fjal' jau paska thane:
- Ju nan' vllazen ci po u kam,
nan' murtaja ju u rashin,
tanvet shpirti ju u dalte
e n'oborr voret ja u pasha!
Edhe lgata kta po i kape,
tanvet shpirti po m'u del
edhe vorret n'oborr po m'i kene.
Kur a' mush' mueji taman,
pritte motra se shkojn' per me u pa,
kush me e pa nuk paska shkua,
se ken' dek' edhe marua.
Kur jan' mush' xjasht' muej taman,
pritte motra se shkojn' per me e marre:
sa marak motra ish ba
edhe xjogut po m'i bjen ne shpine,
ishte nis', per me ardh' n'xjini.
Kuntruoll* sarajit kur ki' dale,
sarajin e zi ma ki' pa.
Fill n'oborr paska shkua,
brim' t'madhe motra ka marre,
prej marakut motra po pelset,
prej nimdheetve fara na u ki' trete.
Kshtu e prallojn' ci' a' ken' motit,
por na pacim nimn e zotit.
Vrith, Shkrel (Shkoder), 1954

_(*) Te vihet re trajta e mocme "uo," qe ne Malesi te Madhe degjohet, sado rralle. Zakonisht, atje perdorin "ua," por edhe "u."

Recitoi Leke Prele Vulaj._

----------


## Leila

Ca po thot' Halil Garria,
be mi zotin trimi bani,
"pse nan' vllazen na ci jemi,
vec nji moter, tjeter s'kemi;
nan' dit' rrug' larg do ta napim?"
C'a' cue djali fill prej shpie,
paska vot' ke 'i zotni i rane
e zotnis' na i paska thane:
- Mramja e mir', more zotni.
J'a dhan,[1] djalit, mren' ka hi,
plaku i shpis' na e pret Garrine:
- Amanet, mor djal' i ri,
as na e ke nji cik' ne voter?
- Un' e kam nje teme moter.
Be mi zotin por kam ba,
sa t'jem xhall'[2] mos me e martu.
- Sa fisnik, ti djal', po m'duke.
Pesdhet' qese qesh' tu i dhane.
Sa shpejt menja i kekna kthie,
fjalen mikut ja ka dhane
edhe paret ja ka marre.
Ka marr' rrugen, n'shpi ka shkue:
sa fort niska me u penue!
Se vesht motra paska marre.
- Pash nji zot si te ka dhane,
pse, bre djal', me m'marr' kac[3] rane,
nan' dit' rrug' larg ti me m'dhane?
- Shko, moj moter, - na i ka thane, -
pse nji bes' du me ta dhane.
Se kur t'mushish plot nan' dite,
po t'vjen vllau e t'shef me sy,
e kur t'mushish plot nan' jave,
vjen Halili e t'merr ne t'pane.[4]
Nandhet' krush[5] na paskan ardhe
me da motren prej vllaznie;
nandhet' krush, tan' kalori,
paskan pas' te bardhen li,
si[6] krejt vllaznit lija i mbiti.
Askurrxha motra s'ka dite.
Kundron motra rrugen s'largu,
askurrxha nuk shef me sy.
Ulet, rrin n'hije t'nji ahu,
ban kuven me nji zog malit:
- Amanet, o zogu i malit,
t'm'i thush vllaut tem, Halilit,
ku e lae besen si m'ke dhane?[7]
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Shtat' vjet motra nejt tuj kja,
shtat' vjet zogu tu fluturu,[8]
shtat' vjet vorrin tu kerku,
pr' udh' ke djali paska shku.
Zogu djalit na i ka thane:
- Ku e lae besen si ke dhane?
T'pret nji moter, t'pret nji nane.[9]
Dhim' ke zoti na i ka ra.[10]
Njater' djali del prej vorrit,
na i ka ra xjogut ne shpine,
nan' dit' rrug' larg tu shkektu,
fill ke motra paska shku.
Motra e vet kenka gazmu.
- Cou ti, moter, n'shpi me shku.
- Po, lum motra! - na i ka thane
edhe gati qenka bame.
Kur kan' vot' ni nji shej venit,
po i thot' motra vllaut, Halilit:
- Era dhe, bre vlla, po t'vjen.
- Hik, moj moter, - na i ka thane, -
pse nan' vllazen jemi kane,
nan' saraje na i kem ba,
tu bajt' gur, tu ba kerqele,
prani era dhe me vjen.
Kur kan' vot' pak ma pertej,
motra vllaut na i ka thane:
- Po na i bjer ti fillit tan.[11]
- Hik, moj moter, - na i ka thane, -
pse nan' vllazen si kim qane
e nan' fej na i kemi pase,
t'nanave bashk' na u kemi ra,
copa gjuhet na jan' ba.
Kur kan' vot' tek[12] ma pertej,
sh'po kuvenin dy zogj malit,
me 'i cudi, si sod,[13] po flasin:
- Shkon i dekmi rrugs me t'gjallin!
- Nij, bre vlla, sh'thon' zogjt' e malit.
- Hec, moj moter, zoti t'vrafte,
se n'marrsh vesh ti zogjt' e malit,
per shtat vjet nuk mrrin ke shpia.
Kur kan' dal' me nji lak kodre,
na i ka pa sarajt e veta,
te xhith' zi edhe vrugue;
fort konaqet kenkan rrzue.
Po i thot' motra vllaut, Halilit:
- Djal' i motres, - na i ka thane, -
kto sarajet kshtu si jane?
Djali motres i ka thane:
- E nan' vllazen si kem qane
e nan' nuse na i kim marre,
nanqin krush na i kimi pase,
t'xhith' tuj kcy e tuj lodrue,
der konaqet na i kan' rrzue,
timi i pushkve i ka vrugue.
Ma pertej, - tha, - kur kan' shkue,
me nji koder kan' kalue,
na i kan' pa nan' vorre t'bardha:
sa trishtim motra ka marre.
- Po kto vorre e shkaf jane?
Tash shtat' vjet ketu s'kam qane,
po ketu s'i kam pa' lane.
- Hec, bre moter, - na i ka thane, -
pse nan' vllazen si kim qane,
nan' saraje na i kim ba,
nan' dibran'[14] na i kemi pase,
t'nan' kan' dek' e i kem vorrue.
Kan' marr' rrugen prap tuj shkue.
Afer shpis' kur jan' afrue,
nisin fjalt tuj bisidue,
djali motres na i ka thane:
- Majma kalin, - na i ka thane, -
se kam fjal' me nji njeri.
Ka dredh' rrugen, shkon ne shpi,[15]
ka xhet' nanen tuj qa n'hi.
- Sh'ke, ti, nan', - thot', - si po kjane?
Kush ma mir' se ti s'ka qane.
Ti nan' nuse m'i ke marre,
nan' saraje m'i ke ba.
- Shuj,[16] moj bi, zoti te vrafte,
se cish diten si ke shku ti,[17]
vllaznit tu jan' mlu me dhe!
Kap kuven[18] nana me t'bijn:
- Me ka erdhe? - na i ka thane.
- Me Halilin, - thot', - kam ardhe.
- Le,[19] moj bi, zoti te vrafte,
se Halili gjinet deke!
Kesh ta shof nji her' me si
e t'i nrrojm' me te di fjale!
Dor' per dor' na qenkan marre
e n'fun t'shkallve paskan ra:
kurkun djalin s'e kan' pa.
Por kan' vot' te vorri i djalit
e i bajn' za: "Halil Garri!"
Ma xhiall djali s'qenka ni,
vecse krahun jasht' ka shti,
besn e zotit mos me thi.
Nan' e bi jan' cu ne kame,
sa i kap' nji e madhe xhame, [20]
n'vorr t'Halilit dekun rane.

Rreja e Veles, Mirdite, 1951

[1] I eshte dhene, iu dha djalit.
[2] Sa t'jem gjalle (gj : xh).
[3] Perse te jam renduar kaq (q : c).
[4] Zakoni eshte qe nusja shkon, pas disa ditesh, te shtepia e saj "ne te pare."
[5] Krushq.
[6] Qe, - keshtu qe.
[7] Recituesi thote se vellezerit vdiqen nga lija, por me pas shton qe ata vrane njeri tjetrin.
[8] Duke fluturuar.
[9] Pret dhe nena qe djali t'i sjelli vajzen. Varg fort i bukur, qe s'e kemi hasur ne variantet e tjera.
[10] I ka rene, ka ndier nje dhimbje shume te madhe.
[11] Bjeri fyellit tend.
[12] Tek: pak.
[13] Zogjte po kuvendojne te cuditur si edhe ne sot.
[14] Nente mjeshter; mjeshtrit vinin nga anet e Dibres. Fjala "dibran" e ka edhe ate kuptim ne Mirdite e gjetiu. 
[15] Eshte vajza.
[16] Shuej - pusho.
[17] Vargun recituesi e thote paroksiton, duke i vene theksin e fundit te gjate ne rrokjen 7, te "shku," dhe duke e bere te shkurter rrokjen 8, "ti." Procedim i rralle, por i njohur qe flet per shkathtesi te vecante ne krijimin e vargjeve nga kengetari.
[18] Ze, rrok kuvendin, - ze perseri.
[19] Lere, - pusho.
[20] Nje e madhe "gjame," - gjeme.

E mbledhur ne Rubik nga nje minator prej fshatit Rreja e Veles. Ai kendonte edhe me cifteli. Lahuta perdoret rralle ne Mirdite; ciftelia eshte bere vegla e vendit.

----------

